# Frage wegen der Fischgröße



## Teichforum.info (8. Juli 2003)

Hab da mal eine Frage,
habe jetzt in meinem Teich (Länge 4m, Breite 2m, Tiefe 1,20m) V=9600l???
mehrere Fischarten drin
3 Goldorfen (noch sehr klein)
6 Goldfische (ca. 5-10 cm)
3 Shubunkis (einer ca. 15cm, der rest ca. 8-10cm)
2 Thai Kois (ca. 40 cm)
2 Thai Kois (ca. 10cm)
4 jap. Kois (2 ca.10cm, die anderen ca.20cm)
2 __ Störe (ca.20cm)

ich werde meinen teich demnächst umbauen zu einem viel größeren, ca. 30000-40000 liter

wollte nur mal wissen wie groß alle diese fisch werden könnnen und wie lang das ca. dauert!

danke für antworten!


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Juli 2003)

*Fischgröße*

Hallo MasTa,

kann nicht zu allen Dingen Stellung nehmen, einfach dr Reihe nach, was ich alles schon in Teichen *gesehen* habe:

Orfen bis 45cm
Koi bis 60-80cm   (hab leider nur den 60cm Koi gesehen

Die __ Störe werden auf jeden Fall größer, nach genauer Art kann ich dir mehr sagen .... sicher ist es Waxdick und __ Sterlet ... die werden zu hauf in Baumärkten verhöckert ....


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Juli 2003)

Wenn ich mich richtig eingelesen habe sollte man doch zumindestens die Goldorfen in einem Schwarm halten (da Goldorfen=Schwarmfisch) - da solltest Du vielleicht noch ein paar Brüderlein und Schwesterlein kaufen .....


Wußte gar nicht, daß sich so viele verschieden Fische überhaupt vertragen .......


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Juli 2003)

Na, ich schätze mal, dass der Teich so um die 6000 ltr hat. Übrigens die Grundlage für falsche Dosierungen...

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juli 2003)

... deshalb will er ja vergrößern, nehme ich an

LG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juli 2003)

Hallo Reiner,

*ggg* - jetzt habe ich schon von den erwähnten 9600 Litern nur knapp 2/3 genommen und noch Luft nach unten gelassen (was sonst offenbar niemandem aufgefallen ist) - und werde immer noch gescholten. Aber: Ich pflichte Dir bei.

Also, MasTa: Deine 22 Fische auf ein sehr viel kleineres Teichvolumen beziehen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan

EDIT: Und eine Vergrösserung von 5000 auf 30 bis 40kLiter (also 6 bis 8mal so gross) ist de facto eine völlige Neuanlage. Ob das in die Tat umgesetzt wird ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juli 2003)

Genau das wollte ich zum Ausdruck bringen  8) .

Beste Grüsse   
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juli 2003)

tja, die genaue Wassermenge kann aus meiner Sicht ohnehin nur über die Wasseruhr beim Befüllen festgestellt werden..... wobei ich bei mir nicht ausschließen will, daß ich während des Befüllens auch mal auf dem Klo war.....  

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juli 2003)

Also da meld ich mich mal wieder. Hab alle diese Fische bei einem Koi Händler erhalten, das mit dem Volumen wusste ich nicht genau deswegen die Fragezeichen. Also der Teich ist ja im Moment 4m lang, 2m breit, 1,20m tief (tiefste stelle). Der neue wird ca. 15m lang, 5m breit und ca. 2m tief (wieder tiefste stelle). Warum sollten sich die Fische nicht vertragen können? Meines erachtens sind Koi, Goldfische (inklusive Shubunkins), Goldorfen Schwarmfische und eher selten Einzelgänger. Sie vertragen sich sehr gut. Kann mir jemand mal ein Bild von einem ausgewachsenem Goldorfen zeigen? Kann das kaum glauben das die ca. 50cm groß werden. Wie siehts denn mit den andren aus?


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Juli 2003)

*...*



			
				reiner schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Stefan,
> Aber selbst in seriösen Foren, wie in diesem werden dem unerfahrenen Teichbesitzer falsche Formel verkauft:
> 
> http://www.hobbygartenteich.de/   ->Teichwissen -> Technik/Produkte im Test ->Berechnungen zum Gartenteich.
> ...



Hallo Reiner,

bin an der Zusammenführung beider Seiten, von daher werde ich vorerst an dieser Seite etwas ändern .... vorerst ist das Design wichtig, danach der Inhalt ...  ... es gibt noch mehrere Ungereimtheiten auf den zwei Seiten   ... wie z.B. Urgsteinsmehl, gemäss fehlender Langzeitstudie wird auch dies von meiner Seite verschwinden, denn alleine die Begründung "Bei mir hats geholfen" zählt einfach nicht, habe ich mittlerweile auch eingesehen ......


----------

